# QualityVet value pack



## kwanger (Jul 4, 2005)

i just bought my cycle, it was supposed to be 20 amps of sustanon250, deca QV300 and dbols,,, i paid a nice penny for it,but i didnt get that sweet sweet sust, i honesly feal like i just got the quality vet value pack from this guy,, i got 4 bottles of 4Test Qv250 each containing 5mls, i got the bottle of qv300 and a fat box of metavet qv dbols. so fuck,, i guess here comes the questions,, i know qv300 is good shit, some good people allready told me that, anyone know what the 4test250 is like? it has to be real, they all have batch numbers,, stamped experation dates of 2007, holograms, and came sealed in a selaphane wrap? how are the dbols too? and is it cool if i post pics on this website? they also all come with little panflets inside each box contain the recomended canine dossage and the 4 test ingrediants,, also its all writing in spanish


----------



## musclepump (Jul 4, 2005)

Spanish... ewww


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 5, 2005)

I am on week 4 of a anadrol qv test 250 cycle with a little tren in there and im def feeling the test now in my 4th week my libido is up, my agression and my strength is up i stopped the drols 4 days ago and im still gettin amazing pumps and strength so im feeling the test definitly, my first shot was a little painful but the last few were not painful so you should do well on that test. Good luck bro, and have fun!!


----------



## Stu (Jul 5, 2005)

Just because they have holograms and serial numbers doesnt mean they are real, there are some amazing looking fakes around at the minute. 

 Theres been some bad press about QV recently, i wouldn't be my first choice of company.


----------



## kwanger (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah i personally dont understand the bad press, i know some real big mofo's at my gym and through freinds that love QV products,, and personally I let results speak for themselves. I read a huge QV bashing post on this forum by some peole that swear QV prducts are faked at the lab. This makes no f*cking sence to me, these are veteranery products used to help sick animals. That is there market. why on earth would they fake products and sell them to vets for use on sick dogs? and why on earth would vets buy them if they new they are underdossed or shitty quality? also this is just an opinion, but it seems like more of a hassel for the people working at the lab to counterfeit the product, then to just do there jobs and make it regularly... i dont know, i just think theres some bitter people on this website that have bought some fake QV and want to ruin the name for everyone,, the supermoderators on this site seem to think its fine, and the guys that anret afraid to post there pics and are actually big think there fine products too, i guess only time will tell for me


----------



## Stu (Jul 5, 2005)

I think the point was that the workers were producing the fakes using packaging from the plant. In other words people were buying stuff with legit packaging but the stuff inside was worthless. 

 At the end of the day it all comes down to how much you trust your source.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 6, 2005)

The QV stuff I bought in the past did NOT have pamphlets in the boxes, and it was real stuff.  Is that something new they're doing?
on a side note:
QV makes stuff for human consumption.
IMHO Qv 50ml jugs are the BEST value out there for test E.
I wish they had 50's of the EQ.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 6, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> The QV stuff I bought in the past did NOT have pamphlets in the boxes, and it was real stuff.  Is that something new they're doing?
> on a side note:
> QV makes stuff for human consumption.
> IMHO Qv 50ml jugs are the BEST value out there for test E.
> *I wish they had 50's of the EQ*.


me too. i'd like to find some EQ in quantity... 10 grams sounds about right.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 6, 2005)

19-
I think i found just that, PM me


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

Man i can buy all i want of Qv products as I live in mexico. the problem for me is the soreness and lumps i get from QV Prop, Test E 250 and the EQ. The Deca I have never had a problem. I started using QV Test E 250 Mon for hrt. Man I'm still having a problem with my left thigh from that injection. Cardio was even a bitch
Good Luck with the QV gear


			
				kwanger said:
			
		

> yeah i personally dont understand the bad press, i know some real big mofo's at my gym and through freinds that love QV products,, and personally I let results speak for themselves. I read a huge QV bashing post on this forum by some peole that swear QV prducts are faked at the lab. This makes no f*cking sence to me, these are veteranery products used to help sick animals. That is there market. why on earth would they fake products and sell them to vets for use on sick dogs? and why on earth would vets buy them if they new they are underdossed or shitty quality? also this is just an opinion, but it seems like more of a hassel for the people working at the lab to counterfeit the product, then to just do there jobs and make it regularly... i dont know, i just think theres some bitter people on this website that have bought some fake QV and want to ruin the name for everyone,, the supermoderators on this site seem to think its fine, and the guys that anret afraid to post there pics and are actually big think there fine products too, i guess only time will tell for me


----------



## kwanger (Jul 7, 2005)

heres a some pics of my QV value pack, i cant beleive how much i paid for this, you know the guy charged me like 200% of what he got it for.... fucker
anyway this test is like the QV version of sustanon, anyone tried it? you can see in the panflet the 4 different test ingrediants, hence QV 4Test, im pretty sure its new


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Jul 12, 2005)

*ok...*



			
				kwanger said:
			
		

> heres a some pics of my QV value pack, i cant beleive how much i paid for this, you know the guy charged me like 200% of what he got it for.... fucker
> anyway this test is like the QV version of sustanon, anyone tried it? you can see in the panflet the 4 different test ingrediants, hence QV 4Test, im pretty sure its new




Could you pm me the price and I will tell you how it is.  QV is good but I normally get a lot of bloating in the face when I use.  A lot.  nothing nolva can't handle


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Jul 12, 2005)

*This is a very true statement*



			
				Stu said:
			
		

> Just because they have holograms and serial numbers doesnt mean they are real, there are some amazing looking fakes around at the minute.
> 
> Theres been some bad press about QV recently, i wouldn't be my first choice of company.




If you have read Anabolics 2005 in shows all fakes and how to distinguish between the two.


----------



## kwanger (Jul 12, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> Could you pm me the price and I will tell you how it is.  QV is good but I normally get a lot of bloating in the face when I use.  A lot.  nothing nolva can't handle




you mean how much i paid for the test? how can you tell how good the juice is by the price?


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 13, 2005)

kwanger said:
			
		

> you mean how much i paid for the test? how can you tell how good the juice is by the price?


lol, I think he meant the price, he could tell you if it's a good price, if it was under $50, he could say "that ain't too bad"


----------



## Stu (Jul 13, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> If you have read Anabolics 2005 in shows all fakes and how to distinguish between the two.


 new fakes are produced all the time so the book becomes out dated very quickly.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 13, 2005)

I heard Qv products are rarely faked, bc they're soo damn cheap it wouldn't really pay, better to fake more expensive brands.


----------



## kwanger (Jul 16, 2005)

i prolly got screwed but hey id rather get the real stuff then pay less for some fake,, peice of mind, you know? 

oh and PS im 1 and a half weeks into this 10 week cycle and allready 6 lbs heavier (after i took a crap) so im pretty exicted about what the futer holds, ill post my b4 and after pics if there good enough




Don't Post prices.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well since you're sure it's not fake you could have done worse, but next time, keep in mind you can get the 50ml jug of Qv Test E for around $100 that's 2.5X as much Test for 1/3 the price.


----------



## kwanger (Jul 19, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Well since you're sure it's not fake you could have done worse, but next time, keep in mind you can get the 50ml jug of Qv Test E for around $100 that's 2.5X as much Test for 1/3 the price.




awesome hook me up  !!,,,,,,,,,,,,,just joking man


----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

Supply and demand, man. You didn't get ripped off if that was the cheapest you could get it for.


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Jul 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Supply and demand, man. You didn't get ripped off if that was the cheapest you could get it for.




hey that's a good lesson on economics


----------



## Stu (Jul 20, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I heard Qv products are rarely faked, bc they're soo damn cheap it wouldn't really pay, better to fake more expensive brands.









lol, whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 24, 2005)

They're some sorry ass fakes
The lettering on the EQ goes the wrong way
and it doesn't come in pill form and if it did it would be in an amber colored glass bottle from Qv. And isn't their EQ 300mg/ml?
Sorry ass shyt there.


----------



## got jacked (May 21, 2006)

*good to go*

i have the exact same shit...excellent quality, i'd say....there real.  Good luck dude..later


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2006)

got jacked said:
			
		

> i have the exact same shit...excellent quality, i'd say....there real.  Good luck dude..later



Don't revive nearly year old threads.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 29, 2006)

I don't think it's fake.  Very slight chance.  I've used QV gear, and it works, but the shots are painful, and give me worse test flu than UG gear that I'm using now.


----------

